# Kobe Bryant is dead



## c7spheres (Jan 26, 2020)

I'm not into sports at all but I thought I'd put this up for those who are. He died with at least 4 other people after a fire broke out in his private helicopter and crashed. He was 41. RIP.


----------



## jaxadam (Jan 26, 2020)

Just saw this... stunned.


----------



## Leviathus (Jan 26, 2020)

Couldn't believe it was real a few hours ago and am still shocked. What a terrible tragedy, apparently his (EDIT: 13 y/o) daughter was also among those who died in the crash. What a fucking mess. RIP.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jan 26, 2020)

His daughter, her teammate, and the teammate's parent were also on board.


----------



## Viginez (Jan 26, 2020)

devastating news
rip


----------



## spudmunkey (Jan 26, 2020)

Holy fuck.

I'm not really a big sports guy, but can get into things like playoffs and championships, and can surely appreciate exceptional talent like his.

A shocking loss!


----------



## Ralyks (Jan 26, 2020)

This is tragic. I fell off of basketball over the past few years, but there is no doubt Kobe was a legend and an inspiration.

Seriously, 2020 is off to a rough start...


----------



## Shawn (Jan 26, 2020)

Such a sad tragedy. RIP.


----------

